# Count On Me...



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah,

yesterday I got my second chronograph pocket watch back from my watchmaker, now accurately running. The watch was probably sold in 1936,

if the signed year in the back cover is from the first owner.

It has a tachymeter scale for speed measurement of 300 down to 15 km/h (just measure the time for one kilometer, then read the scale).










The enamel dial is without any damage, above a 30-minute-counter, below a small second dial, from the center time plus chronograph second hand.










The movement is a Valjoux 6-KF, running smoothly...

Cheers, Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Very pretty. But I hate cactuses!!!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Why? That are wonderful plants! We have several cactuses here at home, my wife loves them!

B)

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Prickly and scary, they are!

But a very nice watch. You know Andreas, I've never seen your collection. Where can I see photos of it?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

You can, just go to my homepage at http://www.mikrolisk.de

I assume you cannot speak german and because this homepage is only in german language, here is the way to have to go:

1. First just klick on the photo or the link on the left to enter the page.

2. Then you'll find a menu on the left side:

"_My, myself and I_" - topics around me

- "Ãœber mich" = about me

- "Rasiermesser" = Straight razors (I collect and use them!)

- "Alte Handschriften" = old handwritings in germany

- "Kochen mit Mikrolisk" = some cooking receipts

- "Ãœber diese Seite" = about this page

- "Bildergalerie" = Image gallery, several images from vacations, nature etc.

"_Horologium_" - topics around pocket watches

- "*Meine Taschenuhren*" - Here you have to click, then you may click on a special watch thumbnail or the first link "Detailansicht" (detail view)

Here you will find my watches with description (of course in german language), separated in a first overview, and the despription of the case ("GehÃ¤use"), dial ("Zifferblatt") and movement ("Werk").

Below that you will find links to several images of each watch

"Vorderseite" = front view

"RÃ¼ckseite" = back view

"Werkseinsicht" = view inside the movement (e.g. from the side)

"Werksansicht" = view at the movement

(and so on...)

On the menu at the left side there are some more items:

Weitere Uhren = further watches and clocks, non pocket watches

Aha!-Effekt = Interesting facts about watches, watchmakers, translations, hints for buying or selling a watch

Uhrmacher = several watchmakers

Altersbestimmung = date your watch, separated in a serial number lookup, english watches and properties of the watch

Technik = technics, how works a watch, escapements, some movements (lepine / lecoultre), a glossary

Bezeichnungen = Glossary

Ãœbersetzungen = translations german to english

Werkstatt = how to repair a watch, needed tools, some documentations about cleaning a watch, common problems, hints

Literatur= literature

Geschichte = history of clocks and watches

Humor = fun, jokes

PocketWatch-Forum = link to a pocket watch forum (german language)



Andreas


----------



## kknd92 (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like a wonderful piece.


----------

